# Rückbuchung bei Cyberservices B.V.



## Freelancer82 (21 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß das ich vielleicht alles wiederhole was jemand schon mal geschrieben hat, aber da ich mir nicht sicher bin will ich das gerne vielleicht nochmal aufschreiben.

Ich letzte woche eine lastschrift abbuchung von Cyberservices gehabt und habe diese dann aber von meine Bank zurückbuchen lassen und Promot diese woche einen Brief aus Hamburg erhalten.

Von Friedrich Fix und Rüdiger Mosebach
johnsallee 13

20148 Hamburg

Ich denke mal die sind schon bekannt.

So nun soll ich diesen betrag mit rückbuchungsgebühr und mahngebühr zahlen.

Was soll ich in diesem fall tun?

Hatte vor 3 jahren schon mal was gekündigt, aber so wie ich gesehen haben war es " Wohl " eine ander User-id.

würde gerne eure Ratschläge Hören.

MfG

Jörg

Ps.: hier noch mal die Kündiging von vor 3 jahren, man beachte bitte das datum der mail und das der kündigsbestätigung.

> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Kündigungsbestätigung
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 11:42:49 +0200
> 
> 
> Hallo, Naracamus!
> 
> Hiermit bestätigen wir Dir Deine Kündigung. Du hast für die User-Id 
> noch bis zum 29.09.2005 Zugang zu unserem Memberbereich.
> Da wir Dich unbedingt als Kunden behalten möchten, 
> unterbreiten wir Dir nachfolgendes einmaliges Angebot.. 
> 
> Flatratesex! Hier kannst Du nun erstmalig in Deutschland rund um die Uhr
> Livesexshows besuchen, Videos schauen und Bilder ansehen.
> Und das schon ab einem super-günstigen Festpreis von 26,65€ monatlich
> ohne irgendwelche Zusatzkosten.
> 
> Viel Spass
>


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

Wir empfehlen hier die Installation eines nicht-virtuellen Spamfilters ...







Und wenn die Forderung aus 2005 ist gilt eh die Verjährung


----------



## Freelancer82 (21 September 2011)

Die kündigung ist von 2008 würde aber weiterhin immer abgebucht, was leider noch begünstigt worden ist durch meine zu schlechte kontrolle, was jetzt nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

Oben schreibst Du doch von 2005 ????
Wat nu?
Oder hast Du Dir den Mist gleich 2x an die Backe gehext?


----------



## Freelancer82 (22 September 2011)

Ich habe 2008 eine konto da gekündigt. War aber wohl nicht das selbe. die kündigungsbestätigung kam auch 2008 aber wie man sieht wurde diese mit dem datum 29.5.2005 angegeben.
Meine frage ist nur wenn ich was zurückgebucht habe was ich wahrscheinlich nicht gekündigt habe soll ich dann den bescheid doch lieber zahlen und noch mal per mail und einschreiben kündigen?


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

Du hast eine Kündigungsbestätigung zu 2005, sehe ich das richtig?
Du hast Dich dort 2x angemeldet?


----------



## Freelancer82 (22 September 2011)

Ja habe mich da wohl zweimal angemeldet leider. ich war jung und dumm. aber ja ich habe 2008 auf meine kündigung eine bestätigung von 2005 erhalten.


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

Na also ...
Sollte a) in der Sahara Schnee liegen und b) diese netten Zeitgenossen tatsächlich gegen Dich vorgehen wollen hast Du eine Bestätigung zu 2005 in der Hand ...
Noch Fragen .............

Man beachte die Reihenfolge - das zweite passiert erst wenn das erstere schon passiert ist ...


----------



## Freelancer82 (22 September 2011)

ne erstmal nicht danke


----------

